# What can I do with this tank???



## Delbertsavage (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi all I have been given a 25l sicce Moby Dick?? Tank it has a filter and pump built into the hood aswell as a light...however I can't find anything online that tells me how to use the filter etc and the reviews I have found aren't that great...so I'm considering not using the hood at all and set it up more like a nano tank...obviously with no lid I will have to be careful with what goes in it....so what would you guys suggest?? Or could I get a replacement hood...I found some clearseal ones online that are only small...again no light included but I think that would be easily sorted...I know I can't get much in there....I was thinking maybe one betta and some nice (fake) plants or poss some shrimp??


----------



## JasonR (Mar 27, 2011)

couldnt you keep the lid on so you have the lights but just not run the filter if youd prefer a different filter, at that size id go with dwarf shrimp, are you heating the tank? if so a group of pygmy corydoras would be great


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Filter is probably the same as on the 35 Betta nano I bought once. Pump lifts water out of the tank then squirts out of a spray bar over a tray above the tank? If so, put some sintered glass as a base layer in the tray, then over this a layer of filter floss. The floss not only helps to take out the smaller and larger particles before they can clog the biomedia, but also helps to spread the water out more so it drips through more of the sintered glass biomedia.

Ade


----------



## Delbertsavage (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay getting somewhere now...I have a piece of toughened glass I can use for a lid to stop escapees and help with evaporation...but I'm trying to find a nice led clip on light to use...anyone any ideas on which one to go for...I found one that has both day and night lights in one unit but unfortunately its only available in the USA and I can't find a uk stockist....I think I will probably go for a fluvsl mini filter as it will only be very lightly stocked...any help with the lighting would be really appreciated


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Get a clip on one from eBay something like the fluval one the edges used to come with or the fluval flora one


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Here u go 
ARCADIA AQUARIUM LIGHT LAMP £15 at Aquarist Classifieds


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

That's an Arcpod, and to be blunt they're complete rubbish. The light is way too pink.

Ade


----------



## Delbertsavage (Aug 31, 2011)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/vi...cmd=VIDESC&index=2&nav=SEARCH&nid=48327939867

I found a few similar to this one...I like the idea of having the white and the blue in one light opinions??


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> That's an Arcpod, and to be blunt they're complete rubbish. The light is way too pink.
> 
> Ade


It's a 25 litre tank I think there fine what more would u want for a tank that size my 2 foots got 3 t5s but a 25 litre tank only needs a light to make he fish look pretty


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Delbertsavage said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/vi...cmd=VIDESC&index=2&nav=SEARCH&nid=48327939867
> 
> I found a few similar to this one...I like the idea of having the white and the blue in one light opinions??


I have something very similar on my fluval flora think its quality


----------



## hemps123 (Nov 13, 2009)

led's are sweet for a lil tank like this . if i wer you id bin the filter in the hood fella a pick up a second hand fluval 104 (around £10-15 mark)that would be like a sump tank on a 25 ltr tank !!! and boost the water volume .
iv run a 104 on a 3ft tank for over a year now .got it second hand £10 and it dose a craking job .
lol just my opinion tho :2thumb:


----------



## Delbertsavage (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay we have a problem with the glass its too big but its toughened so I can't cut it  so I've been trying to find some perspex but the delivery costs are huge!! Anyone have any ideas of what I can do next?? Where I can get some cheaper perspex from to maybe cut down myself??


----------



## hemps123 (Nov 13, 2009)

Delbertsavage said:


> Okay we have a problem with the glass its too big but its toughened so I can't cut it  so I've been trying to find some perspex but the delivery costs are huge!! Anyone have any ideas of what I can do next?? Where I can get some cheaper perspex from to maybe cut down myself??


how about this 1 x Acrylic Clear Plastic Sheet (250mm x 500mm x 2mm) NOT Perspex Sheet | eBay

not a bad price and plenty of diffrent sizes on ebay !!


----------



## Delbertsavage (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you I managed to find a piece on eBay that I can trim to size for less than a fiver so I bought one last night I bought a really nice led light too gotta love eBay lol....been to my lfs today bought a couple of artificial plants and an ornament...filter is running (with help from a little bit of gravel from a friend's tank) heater is turned up and have begun cycling...I've reserved a beautiful Siamese fighter hopefully he won't be sold by mistake or kick the bucket in the next few weeks lol....


----------



## hemps123 (Nov 13, 2009)

Delbertsavage said:


> Thank you I managed to find a piece on eBay that I can trim to size for less than a fiver so I bought one last night I bought a really nice led light too gotta love eBay lol....been to my lfs today bought a couple of artificial plants and an ornament...filter is running (with help from a little bit of gravel from a friend's tank) heater is turned up and have begun cycling...I've reserved a beautiful Siamese fighter hopefully he won't be sold by mistake or kick the bucket in the next few weeks lol....


good news then !!!! game on eh just a case of waiting till the water ready . apart from the betta have got any other fish in mind to go in the new setup mate ??


----------



## Alex L. (Nov 20, 2011)

Put fish in it!


----------



## Delbertsavage (Aug 31, 2011)

hemps123 said:


> good news then !!!! game on eh just a case of waiting till the water ready . apart from the betta have got any other fish in mind to go in the new setup mate ??


I was told I could put a female betta in with him as she would make him behave more naturally and the chances of them breeding are minimal apparently...apart from that not too sure probably just a couple of otos to help keep it clean and tidy...


----------



## Delbertsavage (Aug 31, 2011)

Alex L. said:


> Put fish in it!


Lol fully intend to when its ready!!


----------

